# 798 ci si combo



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

After registering my798ci si combo unit I seen there are updates.Im just carpenter I suck w/computers......Maybe someone knows what size simcard do I need and if I need more than one JOE


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

like you have for you camera


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

joetrimbo said:


> After registering my798ci si combo unit I seen there are updates.Im just carpenter I suck w/computers......Maybe someone knows what size simcard do I need and if I need more than one JOE



I would try a 2.0 GB or a 4.0 GB SD card. You probably don't need one that large but 2.0 GB is about the smallest they sell now a days. I nosed aroun the website and manual but they just say a SD card. that is a pretty standard card that is used in most cameras. You can find then at Staples or OfficeMax or BestBuy Walmart etc. Even CVS sells them


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I've downloaded 2 updates, both on a 1 gb card. This year I used the same card as last year. I just formatted it in our camera to erase all the old info, then downloaded this years update to it. If you go to Humminbirds website you should find all the directions. IMO, it was easy. Just be sure to restore your unit to factory default settings before installing the updates.


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

Finally downloaded the 798.Well my son did it for me,it took one minute.I got all worked up over nothing.Thanks for the replys


----------

